# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه ثبت شدن سال اخذ دیپلم

## re.za

کد سال اخذ دیپلم من اشتباه ثبت شده
دوستان برای سنجش پیام میدم میگن زنگ بزن
زنگ میزنم یه نوع مشکوکی کلا اشغاله
رفتم  مدرسه میگن نمیدونم
رفتم آموزش و پرورش میگه مهم نیست ما کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم  :Yahoo (13): 

دوستان این مشکل برای کسی افتاده 
به جایی این که سال اخذ دیپلم من رو 1393 ثبت کنه 1394 ثبت کرد تازه نمیشه تغییرشم داد :Yahoo (13): 
باید چیکار کرد برای حلش


یعنی سایتی که تعداد زیادی روزانه توش ثبت کنکور میکنند باید همچین مشکلی داشته باشه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

تنهاراهش  اینه بری تهران و بری سازمان سنجش :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم چند روزم پیگیرشم ولی کاری از پیش نبردم
من به سنجشم زنگ زدم میگن به ما مربوط نیس و مربوط به آموزش و پرورشه

----------


## re.za

yasin tahazadeh جان
اون جا هم برم مارو می پیچونن

امیر ارسلان جان
مرا  دارن ازین اداره به اون اداره پاس میدن
شما برو آموزش و پرورش شاید مشکل تو حل بشه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

راستی به سنجش که زنگ زدم گفت چیز مهمی نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## re.za

جدی میگی
کد اخذ دیپلم اشتباه شد مشکلی نداره

----------


## امیر ارسلان

کدش رو نمیدونم
ولی من 93 دیپلم گرفتم و تو سایت زده بود 94
زنگ زدم بشون گفتن مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه

----------


## re.za

*خدایا شکرت* 
دوستان دمتون گرم
ممنون از پاسختون

*ممنون امیر ارسلان جان*

فقط یه سوال دیگه نباید تو 
به گزارش @myshimana به نقل از وبسایت شیمانا::آموزش و آزمون آنلاین هنگام ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری، برخی اطلاعات داوطلبان بعد از ورود کد سوابق تحصیلی اشتباه نمایش داده می شود، این اختلال سراسری است و برای خیلی از داوطلبان دیگر هم رخ داده است. ان شاء الله به زودی رفع می شود. 
@myshimana
نگران نباشید.اگر رفع نشد، در *مهلت ویرایش اطلاعات که سازمان سنجش اعلام خواهد کرد، نسبت به تصحیح اشتباه رخ داده اقدام کنید*.
این کلمه قرمز منو نگران کرد البته این برای مشکل کد سوابق تحصیلی بود



کل مطلب در این *لینک*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

موقعی باشون تماس گرفتم گفتن که باید موقعی که کد سوابقو میزدی و نمراتتو میدی باید میزدی مغایرت
بعدش گفتم من چیزی ندیدم یا شاید حواسم نبوده ردش کردم گفتن که مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه این مورد

----------


## re.za

خدایا شکرت  :Y (467): 
دست درد نکنه امیر ارسلان جان مارو از نگرانی بیرون آوردی :Y (467):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> خدایا شکرت 
> دست درد نکنه امیر ارسلان جان مارو از نگرانی بیرون آوردی


دادا فردا خودتم بشون زنگ بزن بگو همچین مشکلی هس مهمه یا نه
چون کارشناسشون که پشت تلفن بود حس کردم نا وارده  :Yahoo (21): 
راسی این که مشغول میزنه
باید ایتقد بگیری تا بردارن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## idealist

> موقعی باشون تماس گرفتم گفتن که باید موقعی که کد سوابقو میزدی و نمراتتو میدی باید میزدی مغایرت
> بعدش گفتم من چیزی ندیدم یا شاید حواسم نبوده ردش کردم گفتن که مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه این مورد


*شما دقیقا با سازمان سنجش تماس گرفتین یا سنجش اموزش و پرورش؟*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> *شما دقیقا با سازمان سنجش تماس گرفتین یا سنجش اموزش و پرورش؟*


با سازمان سنجش
در واقع همون شماره هایی که تو سایتت sanjesh.orgبودن

----------


## re.za

باشه

----------


## re.za

خدارو شکر سال اخذ دیپلم من درست شد  :Y (467): 
شما هم چک کنید به امید خدا مشکل همه حل بشه مشکل ماهم حل بشه :Y (467):

----------

